# Who i am voting for in 2016



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old man has made me see the errors of not voting...so.....

For President I am going to write in the name of a local pastor 

I would write in Jesus Christ...but i do not think he is a natural born American


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Actually, you'll be counted in as the percent of Americans that voted, so it would be an improvement.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Vote for me ,, lmao


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I will be voting for anyone who is not a liberal


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> I will be voting for anyone who is not a liberal


Hear that Brother.......................Hitlary Clinton,make America a hole again.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Liberal = RINO these days. Choose carefully.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Not voting for the Republican candidate equals to a hildabeast vote.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

6811 said:


> Not voting for the Republican candidate equals to a hildabeast vote.


are we going to start this again....

You are the reason we are STUCK with a 2 party system...

maybe it has to get so bad that everybody votes for a third party

trump is not going to make your life rosy


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> Not voting for the Republican candidate equals to a hildabeast vote.


I cannot stomach what the RNC has put upon is for for 32 years now. *They are no good corrupt to the soul (if its not sold yet to Lucifer) crimminals*

GOT THAT !!!! I f I voted for H-F23691g! BEAST it would be as much the RNCs arswipes fault as thier WEAK PISS POOR RUPUGNAT LYING SWINSDLING GODDLEES *PIECE OF SHITS THEY HAVE PUSHED THROUGH THE LAST #@ YEARS, GOT THAT ASSWIPE?*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> Not voting for the Republican candidate equals to a hildabeast vote.


By your faulted logic:

What was a vote for RINO Twit? I did not waste mine Gary Johnson

What was a vote for McLame? I did not waste mine Gary Johnson

Both of those weak socialist candidates were doomed to failure as NO CONCERVATIVE support, at all NADA, NOTHING. RNC GAVE US SOTERO. How has Barrary BEEN? Good to RINOs like BONER, and now RYNO.

You see some Americans have a: sane mind, spine, morals scruples values conscience, and love of God, love of America. We love our country and children.

YOU Fuic3ing RINOs need to GO!!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

6811 said:


> Not voting for the Republican candidate equals to a hildabeast vote.


double down on that .... last 3rd Party candidate that even began to make sense was Ross Perot and then he chose a senile old man as a running mate ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Worst night mare is Hillary. Second is trump I will be forced to take the lesser of to evils. You will learn Trump is Hillary not difference.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> double down on that .... last 3rd Party candidate that even began to make sense was Ross Perot and then he chose a senile old man as a running mate ....


So a RNC picked democrat eunch is the way to go?

FU!!!!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

We're pretty much screwed either way. 

I predict 2 more presidential cycles before we start eating each other.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Writing in a name will really help to solve our problems!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> By your faulted logic:
> 
> What was a vote for RINO Twit? I did not waste mine Gary Johnson
> 
> ...


While it could be considered noble for a captain to go down with his ship, it's an egregious act of cowardice to demand that everyone else join him while he sinks it.
We are curently trapped in a two party system. The time to introduce another option is during the primary. If that fails, take the hint. It wasn't a viable choice. You know full well what your vote will mean. I'm not telling you to vote for a candidate you don't support. I'm demanding that you own the consequences of it. You don't have to be happy with the fact, but you should be courageous enough to accept it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Like it or not, we have a two party system.
Make a choice!!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

If only we could....


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Did I miss something, I didn't realize that there was anyone to vote for yet?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

There really isnt.... I wish someone with integrity would step forward and run between the crazy left and the crazy right.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Anyone with integrity know better than to get in front of this bleep show parade.



Doc Holliday said:


> There really isnt.... I wish someone with integrity would step forward and run between the crazy left and the crazy right.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

My #1 issues:

The wall - Stop illegal and ISIS immigration
Abortion - Ban it for all except true life of the mother...unless she chooses the baby
Veterans - Clean up the act! Take care of Vets!!!!!
Military - Currently the smallest military since prior to WWII. Build it back to the strongest in the world... and ready to use it if necessary
Taxes - Cut entitlements, reduce corp taxes, reduce personal income taxes, protect SS for those who have paid in, kill subsidies for corn and other crops.

Hillary will NOT be my pick regardless of who runs on the other side "nuff" said


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Take it what it's worth...
BOMBSHELL: INSIDER LEAKS KOCH BROS, RUBIO PLAN TO STOP TRUMP
Bombshell: Roger Stone reveals establishment using Mitt Romney as Plan B if Rubio fails!
Kit Daniels | Infowars.com - FEBRUARY 28, 2016 9977 Comments 
Bombshell: Insider Leaks Koch Bros, Rubio Plan to Stop Trump
Insiders who were at a recent meeting between the Koch Bros. and Marco Rubio leaked intel on how exactly they're going to try and steal the election from Donald Trump, GOP strategist Roger Stone revealed.
The Koch Bros. met with GOP millionaires and billionaires Thursday night to pool together over $75 million to stop Trump and are going to use Mitt Romney as 'Plan B' if Rubio fails to gain traction on Super Tuesday, according to moles who were inside the meeting.

"$75 million to stop Trump and $25 million to Marco Rubio, but they gave Rubio a condition: he's got to win the Florida primary or he's out and Mitt Romney's in," Stone revealed. "That's the plan."
"First they'll ramp up an enormous, negative campaign on TV against Trump and they're going to hit this phony Trump University issue," he continued. "They claim to have personal dirt on Trump - I doubt that - and they are also going to try and delve into his business affairs, but if Rubio fails to grab the Florida primary, then Rubio's out and Mitt Romney's in."
"The plan is for Romney to file for the New Jersey, New York and California primaries in an all-out ditch effort to stop Donald Trump and you heard it here on Infowars.com."
Additionally, Marco Rubio's wife called Ted Cruz's wife, Heidi, to desperately beg Cruz to exit the race and aid Rubio, but Heidi said no, Stone said.
"The power structure's desperate, the Rubio and Cruz teams are going back and forth but they can't agree as to who will be the candidate," he added. "I still believe Mitt Romney is totally dressed up, already made up, waiting in the wings&#8230; to step in as the last, best hope of the 'stop Trump' movement, and frankly I think Trump will bulldoze him as well."

Bombshell: Insider Leaks Koch Bros, Rubio Plan to Stop Trump » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> are we going to start this again....
> 
> You are the reason we are STUCK with a 2 party system...
> 
> ...


A third party will not win.

I hold the demonrats as disgusting traitors and the republicans with contempt.

Writing in ANYONE is a lost vote to hildabeast, the biggest piece of dirt to hold office in this country..

You want to loose more rights faster, VOTE STUPIDLY!

Hildabeast wants to have an Australian gun program here, help her out so you can loose yours and a multitude of other rights.

How long do you think before hate speech laws are installed protecting those muzslime bastards?

The demonrats have seen they can force in gun laws as it is and with a clear pathway they will go straight for confiscation.

This election is a major crossroads for this country.

If hildabeast gets in, we will go the way of Europe before she is out of office.

She arranged through manipulation to sell US uranium to russia through a company called Uranium One as secretary of state, what will she sell a president?

The Supreme Court WILL revisit the second and NULLIFY IT because the rats will have a majority.!!!

Look at the dirt the thing has put in there, she will add to the pile.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

If this _was_ the plan it's not working.



Urinal Cake said:


> Take it what it's worth...
> BOMBSHELL: INSIDER LEAKS KOCH BROS, RUBIO PLAN TO STOP TRUMP
> Bombshell: Roger Stone reveals establishment using Mitt Romney as Plan B if Rubio fails!
> Kit Daniels | Infowars.com - FEBRUARY 28, 2016 9977 Comments
> ...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I predict 2 more presidential cycles before we start eating each other.


you are an optimist... lol


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I am trying to be more positive these days. My son is 8. I want to give him as much time as possible.



Maine-Marine said:


> you are an optimist... lol


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If Hillary is elected because she won Pennsylvania by 1 vote... I will apologize.... ha ha ha


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> are we going to start this again....
> 
> You are the reason we are STUCK with a 2 party system...
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right, trump is not all that. But the real question is.... Which candidate can you live with? Trump or Hillary...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> I cannot stomach what the RNC has put upon is for for 32 years now. *They are no good corrupt to the soul (if its not sold yet to Lucifer) crimminals*
> 
> GOT THAT !!!! I f I voted for H-F23691g! BEAST it would be as much the RNCs arswipes fault as thier WEAK PISS POOR RUPUGNAT LYING SWINSDLING GODDLEES *PIECE OF SHITS THEY HAVE PUSHED THROUGH THE LAST #@ YEARS, GOT THAT ASSWIPE?*


So I'm an asswipe because I have a good point? Voting for a no name candidate will only show that you don't like the candidates, but it won't help preventing Hillary from winning.... Can you live with Hillary as your president..... asswipe?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I want Cruz.

Now that the formality is out of the way, I'd LOVE a Trump landslide.
Not because I think the man is God's gift.
Not because he's smarter than anyone else.
Lord knows he isn't he most conservative.
I would LOVE a Trump landslide because it would make the GOP leadership literally $#!T themselves.
Just look at the effort they're going to in order to try to destroy him. Throwing truckloads of money at his boy-child opponent, hurling every insult they can think of at him, and trying to come up with some cockamamie plan to derail him with a potential Romney bid(WTF?).

I am a vengeful person. I hold grudges. Some of you are thinking, "no, duh".
I have despised the grundle ticklers in the GOP leadership for as long as I can remember.
I just want someone to knock them on their fat white asses. Cruz would be my choice, but Trump would be a fine 2nd option.
I'll take 4 years of Trump, no matter what he ends up doing, just to see the dagger eyes he gets from the GOP water heads.
And I'd sure take 4 years of him over 4 years of Pantsuit McCankles.

I'm a bit testy tonight...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

No matter who wins, I want you younger guys to remember this: When your grandkids read about this in the history books, you can look at them and say, "Hell, kids, I was there."


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> No matter who wins, I want you younger guys to remember this: When your grandkids read about this in the history books, you can look at them and say, "Hell, kids, I was there."


That reminded me of a snippet from a Reagan speech:
"Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same, or one day we will spend our sunset years telling our children and our children's children what it was once like in the United States where men were free."


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

6811 said:


> You are absolutely right, trump is not all that. But the real question is.... Which candidate can you live with? Trump or Hillary...


I have lived with Obama for 8 years... I am not convinced that 4 or 8 more of Hillary or Trump would be much different....

I do not like the idea of a Hillary America.... but I have no clue what Trumps being GREAT AGAIN looks like....

Frankly.... the prize behind the unknown door is a lot scary


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have lived with Obama for 8 years... I am not convinced that 4 or 8 more of Hillary or Trump would be much different....
> 
> I do not like the idea of a Hillary America.... but I have no clue what Trumps being GREAT AGAIN looks like....
> 
> Frankly.... the prize behind the unknown door is a lot scary


We know what Hillary would do..... Trump... Well, it's a 50/50 chance he would do the right thing, We just don't know at this point. The 50/50 chance with trump is still better than Hillary's 100%.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cruz and Trump deserve long looks if for no other reason than the Republican establishment hates them. 1)100 million down the tubes with Bush 2)shove Kasic into the race to attack Trump for Bush or possibly win 3) Give Rubio a lot of money to attack Trump 4) Use Romney/Ryan and everyone else to rip on Trump and if it works, turn on Cruz. The RINO establishment is not taking the prospect of not having a puppet in the White House well. All the candidates have warts but the GOP has earned the ire of its base by ignoring it. If the GOP succeeds in a brokered convention to bar Cruz and or Trump to install the establishment candidate, I will write in Cruz, Trump or Carson as I am not at that point seeing a difference between the RNC or the DNC other than the DNC closes ranks and sticks together.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I remember when Reagan was a candidate, the republican establishment took him to task also, they did everything they could in regards to a character assassination, in my opinion he is in the top four of the greatest leaders of the free world.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> We know what Hillary would do..... Trump... Well, it's a 50/50 chance he would do the right thing, We just don't know at this point. The 50/50 chance with trump is still better than Hillary's 100%.


50/50 chance?

I see no reason to believe the chances are that high. By looking at who he has been before he decided to run for president, I am certain the Trumpateers are going to be very, very disappointed.

I very much do not want Hillary as president, and I very much don't want Trump as president. Do not tell me I have to support one so that the other doesn't get the job.

Why should I support any liberal who will further damage a nation that is already in trouble?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> 50/50 chance?
> 
> I see no reason to believe the chances are that high. By looking at who he has been before he decided to run for president, I am certain the Trumpateers are going to be very, very disappointed.
> 
> ...


I have warned you several times about using sound logic and well reasons arguments.. Next time not warning - you will get 3 days in the slippy box of shame


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry; I can't help it.

How many years must I watch the same crap? It is clear that we are where we are because we have allowed our own moral expectations be lowered, cycle after cycle, to the point where we feel comfortable demanding others support a liberal so that another liberal doesn't win.

As a whole, we prefer vulgar liberals over Christians who can at least comprehend the constitution. How vile this nation has become.

Rather than step out of the herd and back a third party in the hopes it might gain momentum, we buy into the lie that the only hope is to support the ever-growing "lesser of two evils."

There is absolutely no hope. It is only a matter of time.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Denton said:


> Sorry; I can't help it.
> 
> How many years must I watch the same crap? It is clear that we are where we are because we have allowed our own moral expectations be lowered, cycle after cycle, to the point where we feel comfortable demanding others support a liberal so that another liberal doesn't win.
> 
> ...


My wife tells me that childbirth is painful. That is what the GOP is going through right now. When it is over, the Republican party as we know it today will die and a new conservative party will take its place. It is just the way of things. Besides, 150 years is far too long for a political party to last.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> Sorry; I can't help it.
> 
> How many years must I watch the same crap? It is clear that we are where we are because we have allowed our own moral expectations be lowered, cycle after cycle, to the point where we feel comfortable demanding others support a liberal so that another liberal doesn't win.
> 
> ...


If you feel that badly about it why not do something about it. Like support a candidate you think would be better or heck if you had to move some where less vile. Or maybe stop whining, no one really likes a quitter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For a third party to do anything ,there would need to be someone that could find support from both parties. Liberals will never go for that.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Sorry; I can't help it.
> 
> How many years must I watch the same crap? It is clear that we are where we are because we have allowed our own moral expectations be lowered, cycle after cycle, to the point where we feel comfortable demanding others support a liberal so that another liberal doesn't win.
> 
> ...


Ummm... You should have issued a "Trigger Warning" before that post! I am now emotionally damaged, and feeling very bad and scared. I'm going to my Safe Zone, where this kind of rhetoric won't hurt me anymore.

Mommy!!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> If you feel that badly about it why not do something about it. Like support a candidate you think would be better or heck if you had to move some where less vile. Or maybe stop whining, no one really likes a quitter.


Why don't you shove it?
Pointing out stupidity isn't whining. Do something about it? I am grossly outnumbered by those who believe research is done by soundbites and circus debates, and who don't know enough about liberty and its foundation to get back to it.

Enjoy what you get.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like and respect every candidate on both the Democrat and Republican side...
















...about as much as I like and respect our Will2.

(HA! Now that's some classic comedic stuff right there boys and girls!)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This hand wringing accomplishes nothing. You can't support Hillary, and you won't support Trump. (mind you, I don't prefer Trump)
So, your alternatives are limited.
You can vote for another candidate, write in your own, or abstain altogether.
Either way, the numbers game plays out the same.
We are trapped in a two party system, and any vote that falls outside of that system tips the scale one way or another.
If lines are drawn, and people hold fast to their sides, we know the majority always wins. You have to ask whether or not those who support your ideology will be in that majority, and whether you can suffer the outcome if they are not.

Denton, you know the answer to that. You and I know the majority does not stand for what we hold dear. The road to reversing that has variables. It can be quick and excruciatingly painful, or it can be slow with only a mild pain. Hillary represents the first road. Trump, the second.
Rallying behind Trump is not a satisfying proposition. It is poison pill that kills slowly. However, allowing Hillary Clinton in to that office will cause horrendous repercussions for decades to come, just as Obama has. She will stack the courts with the worst of the worst, and We The People will suffer tremendously.

I'm not telling you who to vote for. That is for every person to decide on their own.
I'm am, however, asking you to accept the reality of the situation about voting for anyone other than the only viable opposition to the pantsuit socialist.
I pray it's Cruz. I worry it's Trump.
You can call it a compromising of my principles if you wish, but just like the Democrats, we have to start playing the long game better.
For me, that means supporting whoever can keep that witch out of power.
The idiots in this nation may deserve her, but my kids don't, and my future grandkids don't need to be saddled with her filth either.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ormer U. S. Secretary of Education , William J. Bennett's frankly candid and shock

Interesting take on Donald Trump :

Former U. S. Secretary of Education , William J. Bennett's frankly candid and shocking observations of Donald Trump's impact on the behavior of the entrenched Washington D. C. bureaucrats in both parties -- and the risk The Donald faces in so doing.

William J. Bennett, Host of Bill Bennett's Morning in America Show, is one of America's most important, influential, and respected voices on cultural, political, and education issues. He has one of the strongest Christian world views of any writer in modern times.
What I See Happening In a Trump Presidency
By Bill Bennett

They will kill him before they let him be president. It could be a Republican or a Democrat that instigates the shutting up of Trump.
Don't be surprised if Trump has an accident. Some people are getting very nervous:

Barack Obama, Valerie Jarrett, Eric Holder, Hillary Clinton and Jon Corzine, to name just a few

It's about the unholy dynamics between big government, big business, and big media. They all benefit by the billions of dollars from this partnership, and it's in all of their interests to protect one another. It's one for all and all for one.
It's a heck of a filthy relationship that makes everyone filthy rich, everyone except the American people. We get ripped off. We're the patsies. But for once, the powerful socialist cabal and the corrupt crony capitalists are scared. The over-the-top reaction to Trump by politicians of both parties, the media, and the biggest corporations of America has been so swift and insanely angry that it suggests they are all threatened and frightened.

Donald Trump can self-fund. No matter how much they say to the contrary, the media, business, and political elite understand that Trump is no joke. He could actually win and upset their nice cozy apple cart. It's no coincidence that everyone has gotten together to destroy The Donald. It's because most of the other politicians are part of the a good old boys club. They talk big, but they won't change a thing. They are all beholden to big-money donors. They are all owned by lobbyists, unions, lawyers, gigantic environmental organizations, and multinational corporations - like Big Pharmacy or Big Oil. Or they are owned lock, stock, and barrel by foreigners like George Soros owns Obama or foreign governments own Hillary and their Clinton Foundation donations

These run-of-the-mill establishment politicians are all puppets owned by big money. But there's one man who isn't beholden to anyone There's one man who doesn't need foreigners, or foreign governments, or George Soros, or the United Auto Workers, or the teacher's union, or the Service Employees International Union, or the Bar Association to fund his campaign.

Billionaire tycoon and maverick Donald Trump doesn't need anyone's help. That means he doesn't care what the media says. He doesn't care what the corporate elites think. That makes him very dangerous to the entrenched interests. That makes Trump a huge threat to those people. Trump can ruin everything for the bribed politicians and their spoiled slave masters

Don't you ever wonder why the GOP has never tried to impeach Obama? Don't you wonder why John Boehner and Mitch McConnell talk a big game, but never actually try to stop Obama? Don't you wonder why Congress holds the purse strings, yet has never tried to de-fund Obamacare or Obama's clearly illegal executive action on amnesty for illegal aliens? Bizarre, right? It defies logic, right?

First, I'd guess many key Republicans are being bribed. Secondly, I believe many key Republicans are being blackmailed. Whether they are having affairs, or secretly gay, or stealing taxpayer money, the National Security Agency knows everything.
Ask former House Speaker Dennis Hastert about that. The government even knew he was withdrawing large sums of his own money from his own bank account. The NSA, the SEC, the IRS, and all the other three-letter government agencies are watching every Republican political leader. They surveil everything. Thirdly, many Republicans are petrified of being called racists, so they are scared to ever criticize Obama or call out his crimes, let alone demand his impeachment. Fourth , why rock the boat? After defeat or retirement, if you're a good old boy, you've got a $5 million-per-year lobbying job waiting. The big-money interests have the system gamed. Win or lose, they win

But Trump doesn't play by any of these rules. Trump breaks up this nice, cozy relationship between big government, big media, and big business. All the rules are out the window if Trump wins the Presidency. The other politicians will protect Obama and his aides but not Trump. Remember: Trump is the guy who publicly questioned Obama's birth certificate. He questioned Obama's college records and how a mediocre student got into an Ivy League university. Now, he's doing something no Republican has the chutzpah to do. He's questioning our relationship with Mexico; he's questioning why the border is wide open; he's questioning why no wall has been built across the border; he's questioning if allowing millions of illegal aliens into America is in our best interests; he's questioning why so many illegal aliens commit violent crimes, yet are not deported; and he's questioning why our trade deals with Mexico, Russia and China are so bad.

Trump has the audacity to ask out loud why American workers always get the short end of the stick. Good question! I'm certain Trump will question what happened to the almost billion dollars given in a rigged no-bid contract to college friends of Michelle Obama at foreign companies to build the defective Obamacare website. By the way, that tab is now up to $5 billion. Trump will ask if Obamacare's architects can be charged with fraud for selling it by lying. Trump will investigate Obama's widespread IRS conspiracy, not to mention Obama's college records. Trump will prosecute Clinton and Obama for fraud committed to cover up Benghazi before the election. How about the fraud committed by employees of the Labor Department when they made up dramatic job numbers in the last jobs report before the 2012 election?

Obama, the multinational corporations and the media need to stop Trump. They recognize this could get out of control. If left unchecked, telling the raw truth and asking questions everyone else is afraid to ask, Trump could wake a sleeping giant. Trump's election would be a nightmare. Obama has committed many crimes. No one else but Trump would dare to prosecute. He will not hesitate. Once Trump gets in and gets a look at the cooked books and Obama's records, the game is over. The jig is up. The goose is cooked. Holder could wind up in prison. Jarrett could wind up in prison. Obama bundler Corzine could wind up in prison for losing $1.5 billion of customer money. Clinton could wind up in jail for deleting 32,000 emails or for accepting bribes from foreign governments while Secretary of State, or for misplacing $6 billion as the head of the State Department, or for lying about Benghazi. The entire Obamacare will be de-funded and dismantled. Obama himself could wind up ruined, his legacy in tatters. Trump will investigate. Trump will prosecute. Trump will go after everyone involved. That's why the dogs of hell have been unleashed on Donald Trump.

Yes, it's become open season on Donald Trump. The left and the right are determined to attack his policies, harm his businesses, and, if possible, even keep him out of the coming debates. But they can't silence him. And they sure can't intimidate him. The more they try, the more the public will realize that he's the one telling the truth.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> 50/50 chance?
> 
> I see no reason to believe the chances are that high. By looking at who he has been before he decided to run for president, I am certain the Trumpateers are going to be very, very disappointed.
> 
> ...


So what would be the solution? What would stop the hildabeast from becoming the POTUS? I really would love to be voting for Cruz, his stance on taxes and 2A is awesome.... However if he is not the nominee, how is voting for him going to do us anygood. I hear a lot of people want to write in their candidates, that's cool too. But if you really think about it, writing in your candidate will be just a form of protesting the eleçtion. It will not help prevent Hillary from taking the white house. If you have a solution to stop Hillary, now is time to let me in on the info... Trust me, I don't want to vote for trump, I don't really want to take that 50-50 chance that he is going to be good POTUS.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey here's an Idea, let's all back the GOP's derail Trump program and end up with either Marko or Mitt. One will give all the illegals here a shot at US citizenship (won't that be great for the next election cycle) or Mitt who didn't know how to beat a failed liberal the last time around. You will get your third party, most likely not the one you'd want to see, but you would get to see one. And unlike the last few third party candidates, this one might just win.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> So what would be the solution? What would stop the hildabeast from becoming the POTUS? I really would love to be voting for Cruz, his stance on taxes and 2A is awesome.... However if he is not the nominee, how is voting for him going to do us anygood. I hear a lot of people want to write in their candidates, that's cool too. But if you really think about it, writing in your candidate will be just a form of protesting the eleçtion. It will not help prevent Hillary from taking the white house. If you have a solution to stop Hillary, now is time to let me in on the info... Trust me, I don't want to vote for trump, I don't really want to take that 50-50 chance that he is going to be good POTUS.


Brother, I don't think there is a solution. That's the thing. There is no 50/50 chance that Trump will be better than Hillary. There is a 100% fact Trump has been a liberal all his life and no reason to believe he has changed. That doesn't mean he doesn't understand the angry people of the country, and he knows how to speak to them. He is using smart tactic to get the nomination, and then the White House. With or without me, Alabama will carry Trump in the general election. As far as my state goes, you will get what you want. My voice, my opinion doesn't mean a thing.

As Kauboy said, I worry about my children's future. My son doesn't deserve Hillary or Trump; he doesn't deserve either's filth, but the stage was built before he was even able to vote.

R.O.M. calls it whining, but it is lamenting. I mourn the fact that there is no way to get a moral, decent, constitutionally minded man of God to the White House. I mourn the fact that there is none who is in a position to run, and I mourn the fact that my fellow countrymen wouldn't even prefer such a man over the likes of which is always our options.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Give me your address and I'll send you a case of kleneex. You're acting like this is something new. Well it's not. It's been going on since LBJ took over from Kennedy in 63. 53 years of decline can not be changed over night. And while DT may not be the best, would you rather have Romney or Rubio or whoever the Republican Establishment would want to cram down our throats? At least M&M has made up his mind to do something about his gripes. Got to give him that.

Do what you think you have to do! Understand that your opinion or moral compass doesn't amount to a hill of beans when compared to the large group of folks that are flat fed up with what is happening. It would be great if Cruz gets elected, but he's not been able to connect with the silent masses that have been ignored over the last 8 years. And while it might be wrong, he's still seen by many as part of the problem - him , rubio, Ryan, and the whole crowd. Heck I know my congressman pretty well and he's not too bad, but I'm half tempted to vote for my farmer neighbor as He makes more sense


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

who I am voting for is nobody's business but me.
all the surveys on Friday alone I got hit up at least 6 or 7 times by a recorded one and as I type this my security filter fore my hard line just beeped to tell me some one just called that doesn't have the code so likely another.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> who I am voting for is nobody's business but me.
> all the surveys on Friday alone I got hit up at least 6 or 7 times by a recorded one and as I type this my security filter fore my hard line just beeped to tell me some one just called that doesn't have the code so likely another.


Shucks no one calls me for my opinion. Yu must be one very fortunate individual


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Give me your address and I'll send you a case of kleneex. You're acting like this is something new. Well it's not. It's been going on since LBJ took over from Kennedy in 63. 53 years of decline can not be changed over night. And while DT may not be the best, would you rather have Romney or Rubio or whoever the Republican Establishment would want to cram down our throats? At least M&M has made up his mind to do something about his gripes. Got to give him that.
> 
> Do what you think you have to do! Understand that your opinion or moral compass doesn't amount to a hill of beans when compared to the large group of folks that are flat fed up with what is happening. It would be great if Cruz gets elected, but he's not been able to connect with the silent masses that have been ignored over the last 8 years. And while it might be wrong, he's still seen by many as part of the problem - him , rubio, Ryan, and the whole crowd. Heck I know my congressman pretty well and he's not too bad, but I'm half tempted to vote for my farmer neighbor as He makes more sense


Nothing new, but nothing that is going to stop, either.

Why are you hell bent on embracing it?

This is how things continue. Anyone who dares step out of the herd is attacked by the flock. It seems they believe there is safety in numbers as they are led to the slaughterhouse.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Shucks no one calls me for my opinion. Yu must be one very fortunate individual


don't touch me I am super important! LOL


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Life is strange.
People did not want Mitt , he was to rich. Now Mitt gave away all of Daddy's money went out made his own. Mitt gave 22% of his wealth to charity and not one he ran. One of Mitts employees child went missing. Mitt shut down his company and had every employee out looking for that child and they looked until found. But look at what the evil Mitt did at Bain Capital. One problem with that when, Bain Capital did all their bad deals Mitt no longer owned it. A bunch of liberals had purchased it. Mitt saved many job by rebuilding failing companies. 
Enter Trump took Daddy's cash. Spent it on Models and sounding him self with other women. When his business went bad bankruptcy left others holding the bill. Mitt actually ran his company , Trump just hired others to do it. 
Now you hated Mitt but love Trump. So you elected Obama . How can that be?
" I WANT Some one that supports the Constitution" Cruz does always has been his biggest claim to fame, Trump does not know what the Constitution is and support many that work to rewrite it. But you turn your nose at Cruz but love trump. There is not one person in DC that knows more about or better supports the Constitution than Cruz. But you love Trump. But you hated Cruz and elected Hillary.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Life is strange.
> People did not want Mitt , he was to rich. Now Mitt gave away all of Daddy's money went out made his own. Mitt gave 22% of his wealth to charity and not one he ran. One of Mitts employees child went missing. Mitt shut down his company and had every employee out looking for that child and they looked until found. But look at what the evil Mitt did at Bain Capital. One problem with that when, Bain Capital did all their bad deals Mitt no longer owned it. A bunch of liberals had purchased it. Mitt saved many job by rebuilding failing companies.
> Enter Trump took Daddy's cash. Spent it on Models and sounding him self with other women. When his business went bad bankruptcy left others holding the bill. Mitt actually ran his company , Trump just hired others to do it.
> Now you hated Mitt but love Trump. So you elected Obama . How can that be?
> " I WANT Some one that supports the Constitution" Cruz does always has been his biggest claim to fame, Trump does not know what the Constitution is and support many that work to rewrite it. But you turn your nose at Cruz but love trump. There is not one person in DC that knows more about or better supports the Constitution than Cruz. But you love Trump. But you hated Cruz and elected Hillary.


You and I are perplexed by the same things.

Another thing to think about is that the mood of the establishment was they preferred Trump over Cruz because the knew he would deal with them. Now that Cruz is a serious underdog, they are focusing in on Trump.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Denton said:


> You and I are perplexed by the same things.
> 
> Another thing to think about is that the mood of the establishment was they preferred Trump over Cruz because the knew he would deal with them. Now that Cruz is a serious underdog, they are focusing in on Trump.


Let's not give up on Cruz just yet. He is down by less than 100 delegates. Folks that want Trump seem to want him because he is giving the finger to the GOP establishment. Cruz had an outstanding speech at CPAC yesterday. Trump ran away from CPAC. Trump is not going to win without the conservative base and the last couple weeks he has been doing everything in his power to alienate us.

And yes, I would love to have a president Romney over a president Trump.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems CPAC backs Cruz. Weather or not that means much now , we have to wait and see.
Predicting Cruz to win Kansas. That would look good . Sense Trump skipped CPAC at the last minute to campaign there .
John Kasich you are an ok person but drop out and ask your few% to back Cruz Please.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I like the voting trend I saw in today's primaries.

Kansas:
Cruz - 48.2%
Trump - 23.3%
Difference = 24.9 points

Kentuky:
Trump - 35.9%
Cruz - 31.6%
Difference = 4.3 points

Louisiana:
Trump - 41.4%
Cruz - 37.8%
Difference = 3.6 points

Maine:
Cruz - 45.9%
Trump - 32.6%
Difference = 13.3 points

Pay attention to those point variations.
Where Cruz won, the difference was greater than 10 points and 20 points.
Where Trump won, the difference was only ~4 points.
Cruz is gaining ground, and Trump is losing it.

I'm excited!
Let's hope it keeps up.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Difference is that the batch on the 15th are mostly winner take all. win by 1 vote and they're all yours


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The other trend is that 70% of the voters want an insurgent


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump is planning a 3rd party run , he wants to insure it is him or Hillary in the WH. Trump wants to run this like buying a building.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I like the voting trend I saw in today's primaries.
> 
> Kansas:
> Cruz - 48.2%
> ...


I like these numbers. The worm may have turned. I feel a whole lot better voting for Cruz then I do Trumpy.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Do you really believe that Cruz will win NJ, Florida, NY, Penna, and Calif. Remember they are all winner take all states


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Do you really believe that Cruz will win NJ, Florida, NY, Penna, and Calif. Remember they are all winner take all states


I would love to see him take FL right from under Trump's nose. Let the boys bicker, and swipe their bully prize out from under them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trump will get no liberal votes as a third party.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Do you really believe that Cruz will win NJ, Florida, NY, Penna, and Calif. Remember they are all winner take all states


Cruz will take none of those states.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ted Cruz is my guy..but since he is a strong Christian..he is strongly hated by godless liberals/socialists/communists/democrats/moderates...blah blah blah. I dont think he is electable. We are going for Trump. He seems to have a broader base of support since there are so many children of the devil running amok these days.


----------

